# Favorite Symponies (Mendelssohn / Saint-Saens



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you like both of these composer's symphonies and which do you prefer between the two?

Also consider the Hymn of Praise (Lobgesang) is not necessarily a symphony, but was listed as a symphony decades after Felix died. So if the choral symphony is holding you back from selecting Mendelssohn over Saint-Saens, don't let it.

Edit FYI: Not considering the string symphonies here.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I love both. Mendelssohn's unfairly neglected 1st symphony is one of my absolute favorites. Absolutely thrilling and riveting! I probably lean towards Mendelssohn but might have to go back and listen to all the Symphonies from both so that they are all fresh in my mind before I vote.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I also voted both, depends on the day or week even.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I don't know what's the use of the "neither" options in such poles (because I simply think you either see something in a piece or you don't. If you do, then you like it, and if you don't, it's not the end for that piece it's just you who didn't see anything special for yourself and why would anyone talk about anything he/she doesn't see?! It's the most useless thing for someone to declare his/her dislike for any piece of art in any form). But since I saw the option I voted.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I voted for both myself because these are two of my favourite Composers and I regard both of them highly.

My mood may favour one over the other from time to time but objectively I'd rate them roughly equal. Saint-Säens Symphonies tend to be wholly overlooked beyond the Organ Symphony. This latter work is not overrated but the previous Symphonies have so much to offer and and are often unfairly neglected.

I agree with RealDealBlues regarding Mendelssohn's First Symphony, an incredible piece indeed. The Fourth is possibly a shade overrated but it cannot be denied that it is a quality composition. I really enjoy the Third and Fifth Symphonies a great deal too.

So for me, a well earned, closely matched tie. With option for both, I'm taking it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I see a lot of support for Mendelssohn's first symphony. That one stands out for me also as a wonderful symphony, perhaps my favorite of the four/five. But I had to vote for both composers. I like all of it very much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Also consider the Hymn of Praise (Lobgesang) is not necessarily a symphony, but was listed as a symphony decades after Felix died. So if the choral symphony is holding you back from selecting Mendelssohn over Saint-Saens, don't let it.


This has been a very helpful thread for me. I had trouble with Lobgesang from the start. It's not that I don't like it but it just does not fit with the other symphonies. Now I can feel okay to remove it from my cycle on my player. I will still listen to it, but separately from the cycle. Note: I almost always listen to full symphony cycles rather than one symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This has been a very helpful thread for me. I had trouble with Lobgesang from the start. It's not that I don't like it but it just does not fit with the other symphonies. Now I can feel okay to remove it from my cycle on my player. I will still listen to it, but separately from the cycle. Note: I almost always listen to full symphony cycles rather than one symphony.


I never could do that, all in good times.


----------

